# GB Category



## Ralph Haus (Jan 15, 2021)

After years of watching, and honing my skills, I will be entering a GB, GB 49. I would like opinions, for fairness, as to which category I should enter under, Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced? I'm not trying to get kudos, just wanting to be fair in where I enter. I have two of my current builds here for appraisal.






I'll be entering with a 'sister' Mosquito; NF Mk.XII/XVII Tamiya 1/72.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2021)

It's not about how your model looks but more about your experience level. If you have only ever built 2 models but they look like the work of an expert, then you are still a beginner. That said, we haven't had anyone enter in the Beginner category for quite some time so, if you do, you'll likely be the only one there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2021)

Your models do appear pretty good and on face value would seem to put you in the Intermediate category, a few extra pictures form other angles would give a better assessment but the choice is still yours. 
We encourage modellers to enter and have a go it IS about enjoyment and having fun first and foremost...


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2021)

I have almost forgotten there are categories !

Looking at it now the beginner category is just about redundant.

Even though ive now built over 60 models i'm certainly not an expert builder so just jump in and enjoy it !


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 16, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> It's not about how your model looks but more about your experience level. If you have only ever built 2 models but they look like the work of an expert, then you are still a beginner. That said, we haven't had anyone enter in the Beginner category for quite some time so, if you do, you'll likely be the only one there.


Ahhh! That make sense. I just did not want to appear to be a 'sandbagger'. I have about a dozen builds now, 1/72 plastic (Guillow's balsa was pre-rediscovery of plastic), so Intermediate seems to be the place I'm most suited to enter. Thank you.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 30, 2021)

I would rate you as intermediate; not to be critical but if I was judging, I have some points I would deduct. On the Mossie, there is no exhaust stains or general weathering. On the Mustang, I see a slight roughness in the red spinner demarcation. You will certainly be a force and I'm not looking forward to having another as good as you in my category. But it really is about the fun of building the best you can and learning what you can. Welcome aboard!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 30, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> I would rate you as intermediate; not to be critical but if I was judging, I have some points I would deduct. On the Mossie, there is no exhaust stains or general weathering. On the Mustang, I see a slight roughness in the red spinner demarcation. You will certainly be a force and I'm not looking forward to having another as good as you in my category. But it really is about the fun of building the best you can and learning what you can. Welcome aboard!!!!



Thank you for the feedback. Yeah, I kind of tried to fudge on the red nose. Should have just dipped it. Next time. 

As for exhaust stains and weathering, in general. I have wrestled with the idea of spending hours 'trying' to create a 'perfect' model, and then to chip away at the paint and spray oil and exhaust stains, just seems blasphemous. To me anyway. I kind of try for the 'rolling-off the assembly line' look. If that means point deductions, well, so be it. The fun was had!

I had intended to do the 1/72 'sister' of the Mosquito, a NF Mk.XIII, sans weathering of course, but decided to step up the detail and do a 1/48. Both Airfix; BP Defiant Mk.I or a Bf109E-3/E-4? No red nose caps on either! Let the games begin....





By the way. The price tag on the box does not represent the price I paid. I use the Kings Hobby web site and the models are much less there. I do an in store pick up to save shipping. Good place to shop for supplies as well. I have saved a bunch on paints alone.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2021)

I built the Defiant a while ago. A very nice kit. Just make sure the parts are cleaned up well as the fit tolerances are tight. I cheated on the upper camo and purchased some masks as well as masks for the clear parts....
**** DONE: GB-37 1:48 BP DEFIANT - Helicopters / Military a/c of BoB 1940
**** DONE: GB-37 1:48 BP DEFIANT - Helicopters / Military a/c of BoB 1940


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2021)

Weathering etc does not necessarily add to, or detract from, the overall model, and is not, in general, one of the points judges are looking for.
There are a multitude of models, across the world, that may have won competitions, but some, or in fact many, look like very good _*models*_, but not like the real thing as portrayed, due to, let's say "over enthusiastic" weathering, and especially panel-line work. Many of these have been built, and judged by, those who have limited knowledge of the subject, or aviation in general, which is _*not *_intended as a slur against said groups, but is a fairly common trend in any "enthusiast interest area", be it aviation, cars, modelling or whatever.
Weathering is a subtle art and, although it may add to the visual appeal of a finished model, is not, in itself, a necessity, but more of a cosmetic ( or perhaps historically accurate ? ) "bonus".
There is nothing wrong with depicting a particular aircraft as "factory fresh" ( as it would have been, at some point ), given that the colours are at least fairly accurate, and the overall finish "looks right".
The main thing is to have a clean and tidy build, with all geometry correct, and a good paint and decal finish - weathering, and exhaust stains etc, can come later, but should be based on evidence of the actual aircraft being modelled., whenever possible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2021)

Well said Terry.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you all. Especially the tip on the fits on the Defiant.

I have tried weathering and panel lines and for me it always looked 'forced'. I envy those builds that I have seen on this forum, with the previous 3 posters being in the top 'marveled at' group. Someday, maybe, I'll achieve the skill levels of many on this forum, but as most, if not all, have said, it's the fun and enjoyment that counts. Even cutting those tiny masks from tape! Not really, but part of the build.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 30, 2021)

Weathering is always the most difficult part. Everything I do past just done, is a chance to ruin it. But, seeing a well done example done by the fine folks here inspires me to push on and perfect or at least try new things.


----------

